# Nikolaus Tour Skiclub Ottweiler



## sportfreund78 (6. Oktober 2014)

Trotz des derzeit noch sommerlichen Wetters zeigt uns spätestens die Ankunft der Schoko Nikoläuse im Supermarkt, dass sich die Zeiten ändern werden...




Dennoch kein Grund zur Sorge denn wir veranstalten dieses Jahr eine Nikolaus Tour in Ottweiler/Steinbach.

Es wird für die ganze Familie etwas dabei sein, denn es gibt sowohl eine Wandergruppe als auch eine Bikegruppe. Die Biker werden etwa 20 km Trails rund um Ottweiler in Angriff nehmen.
Unterwegs wird es ein gemeinsames Treffen der Wanderer und Biker am Flowtrail geben, wo wir wohl auch den Nikolaus treffen werden und es einen kleinen Umtrunk gibt.
Der Abend klingt dann gemeinsam im Sportheim des TUS Steinbach aus, wo wir vom Partysevice Gerd Anna aus Steinbach ein feines Abendessen serviert bekommen werden.

Die Veranstaltung findet am *6.12.2014* abends statt und steht auch allen (noch) nicht Mitgliedern des Vereins offen. Kosten fallen lediglich fürs Abendessen an. (ca. 12-15 Euro pro Person)

Merkt euch den Termin schonmal vor. Details folgen hier sobald die Anmeldeformulare fertig sind.

Stay tuned...


----------



## zeitweiser (14. Oktober 2014)

Gute Idee.
Mal sehen ob ichs schaffe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terenze (16. Oktober 2014)

Nette Idee. Steht dafür schon ein Zeitplan (weil ich abends schon verplant bin, gern aber an der Tour teilnehmen würde)?


----------



## sportfreund78 (17. Oktober 2014)

Grober Zeitplan steht. Glühweinausschank beim Nikolaus finden um 18:30 Uhr statt.
Biketour startet um 16:15 Uhr.

Die genaue Ausschreibung folgt im Laufe der nächsten Woche!


----------



## sportfreund78 (29. Oktober 2014)

*--- Anmeldung für Nikolaustour ab heute offen ---*





Wie bereits angekündigt findet am 06.12.2014 die Nikolaustour des Skiclub Ottweiler statt.
Die Tour steht allen interessierten Wanderern und Bikern offen!

Ihr habt die Wahl zwischen einer kleinen Wanderung oder einer Trailtour mit dem Bike:
*Wanderung:*
Die Wanderer treffen sich um 17:30 Uhr am Parkplatz von Getränke Schneider am Ortseingang Ottweiler aus Richtung Wiebelskirchen kommend. Es erwartet euch eine etwa 4km lange Tour für die Ihr eine Taschenlampe und gutes Schuhwerk benötigt. Die Wanderung ist ausdrücklich für Kinder in Begelitung ihrer Eltern geeignet.
Fackeln können am Parkplatz zum Selbstkostenpreis von 2 Euro gekauft werden.
*Trailtour:*
Die Mountainbiker treffen sich um 16:15 Uhr am Sportplatz Steinbach (oberer Parkplatz Flowtrail) und starten dann zu einer
geführten Trailtour von knapp 20 km. Gute Lampe, gute Laune, geeignete Kleidung und ein funktionsfähiges Mountainbike sind Vorraussetzung.
Denkt an Wechselkleidung um euch nach der Tour für den gemütlichen Teil im Sportheim umziehen zu können.

Die Wanderer und Biker treffen sich gemeinsam um 18:30 Uhr an der "Teerstrasse" am Flowtrail wo es Glühwein, Kinderpunsch und knisterndes Feuer gibt. Da wird sich dann wohl auch der Nikolaus blicken lassen...
*Abendprogramm:*
Vom Umtrunk begeben wir uns dann gemütlich zum Sportheim des TUS Steinbach wo uns ein feines Essen vom Partyservice Gerd Anna aus Steinbach erwartet. Hier klingt dann der Abend gemeinsam gemütlich aus und es wird noch etwas Programm geben.

Die Kosten fürs Essen betragen *15 Euro* für Erwachsene und *8 Euro* für Kinder unter 15 Jahren. Die Getränke zahlt jeder vor Ort.
Für den Rücktransport der Wanderer steht in der Zeit von 21:30 Uhr bis 23:00 Uhr ein Shuttle zur Verfügung.

*Anmelden* könnt Ihr euch ab sofort per email an: 
[email protected] oder telefonisch unter: 06824/91200
Für die Überweisung gebt bitte als Verwendungszweck "Nikolaustour2014" an.
Bankverbindung Skiclub Ottweiler
IBAN: DE70592520460000021318
BIC: SALADE51NKS
Falls Ihr Kinder anmeldet, die ein kleines Nikolausgeschenk überreicht bekommen wollen, gebt das bitte bei der Anmeldung an!

Wir freuen uns auf einen erlebnisreichen Nikolaustag mit Euch!

Das Team des Skiclub Ottweiler


----------



## sportfreund78 (11. November 2014)

*--- Die Firma Lupine stellt für die Nikolaus Tour 6 Testlampen zur Verfügung* ---

Falls es also neugierige Biker gibt, die sich wegen fehlender Lampe
noch nicht angemeldet haben, gibt es nun die Möglichkeit einen Scheinwerfer zu testen.
Gebt das bei eurer Anmeldung unbedingt mit an damit wir den Überblick behalten.

Ansonsten sind die Vorbereitungen in vollem Gange. Die Trails werden gefegt, an der Beschneiung arbeiten wir noch.

Details zum Abendessen folgen die Tage. Ich habe aber gehört es sei eine sehr feine zusammenstellung geordert worden
und auch der Nachtisch käme nicht zu kurz!


----------



## sportfreund78 (26. November 2014)

*--- Update ---*

Wir waren die letzte Zeit nicht nur im Wald zur Vorbereitung der Nikolaustour tätig,
sondern es wurde auch das Programm nach dem Biken konkretisiert, da der Genuß ja nicht nach dem letzten Trail enden soll

Daher wollen wir euch nun auch den "Speiseplan" nicht länger vorenthalten, damit Ihr seht wieviele Kalorien Ihr vorher verbrennen könnt





Denkt dran bei eurer Anmeldung zu vermerken, falls Ihr eine Lampe ausleihen möchtet.

Bis bald auf den Trails und am Buffet


----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. November 2014)

Ich muss mit dem Patenkind zu Bekannten weil dort auch der Nikolaus kommt. Die oberste Heeresleitung war nicht davon zu überzeugen dass es nur einen gibt der dieses Jahr auf den Trails unterwegs ist


----------



## sportfreund78 (28. November 2014)

*--- Änderung Abfahrtszeit ---*


Die Nikolaus Tour startet bereits um *16 Uhr* am Sportplatz Steinbach,
da wir noch einen weiteren Trail mit eingebaut haben
Anmeldungen werden noch bis Sonntag Abend entgegengenommen.
Wettermäßig scheint sich das Hoch mit östlicher Strömung einzunisten
und es wird wohl trocken kalt werden. Ideale Nikolaus Bike Bedingungen also!

Bis bald...


----------



## sportfreund78 (5. Dezember 2014)

Noch ein mal schlafen bis zur Nikolaustour. Bitte denkt daran, dass wir die Startzeit auf 16:00 vorverlegt haben.
Damit wir pünktlich loskommen, wäre es prima, wenn ihr ein paar Minuten vorher da seid.










Das Abendessen ist ausgebucht, aber wer kurzentschlossen noch mitradeln möchte ist herzlich
willkommen zu unserer Tour!


----------



## sportfreund78 (7. Dezember 2014)

Wir hoffen Ihr seid alle gut nach Hause gekommen und wir konnten euren Hunger,
sowohl an Trails als auch an kulinarischem, stillen.





Falls der ein oder andere noch ein paar Schnappschüsse gemacht hat, mailt diese bitte an:
[email protected]

Wir werden diese dann die Tage in das Film- und Fotomaterial einarbeiten.

Stay tuned...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saschakiefer (25. Februar 2015)

Da wir lieber radfahren und am Flowtrail bauen als in der Bude zu hocken, hat es zwar etwas gedauert, aber jetzt ist das Video von der Nikolaustour fertig... Have fun


----------



## sportfreund78 (11. November 2015)

Auch wenn man aufgrund des aktuellen Wetters eher an den Frühling denkt, steht doch schon wieder die Weihnachtszeit vor der Türe
und somit auch die *2. Nikolaustour* des Ski & Bike Club Ottweiler.



Merkt euch schonmal den *5.12.2015* vor !
Die Tour wird um *15:30 Uhr* am Sportplatz Steinbach starten und wie im vergangenen Jahr gibt es auch parallel eine geführte Wanderung
und im Anschluß wieder ein tolles Essen vom "Anna Gerd" mit gemütlichem Ausklang.

Die genaue Ausschreibung folgt die nächsten Tage.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (12. November 2015)

Huhu,

sportsfreund, bin leider ned dabei, habe Kinder WE.
PS: Hast du schoin den Freischneider abgeholt?


----------



## sportfreund78 (16. November 2015)




----------



## punki69 (17. November 2015)

...bin dabei!!!!!


----------

